# Help with Vittoria Corsa Evo SC valve extenders...



## Sneakbox22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to the tubular scene and was researching through multiple forums for solution to my problem...Wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as to what valve extenders would work for my tubulars (Vittoria Corsa Evo SC - 23mm). I have read that vittoria tires makes removable cores but in my picture I do not see that mine are removable. I know about using teflon plumbers tape when I actually do put it on but I am confused on which type I need.

What type of valve extenders would work on my type of valve? The ones around my area in the LBS are topeak, problem solvers, and Zipp. I have no problem buying online but want to get the right valve extender for the job. (BTW they are going on 50mm Boyd carbon tubulars). Any help is MUCH appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Either style will work. The simple ones, like these, will screw over the top, but I don't like them. The entire red body of your valve stems will unscrew and you can screw these into the tube and the red part in to the extender


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Daren said:


> Either style will work. The simple ones, like these, will screw over the top, but I don't like them. The entire red body of your valve stems will unscrew and you can screw these into the tube and the red part in to the extender



Darren,

So your saying the red valve that is on my tire right now is removable...it sure doesn't look like it? I've seen pictures of the removable valves and they all seem to be above the basetape???


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

Vittoria recently redid their valve on the tubular tires. It disconnects right down by the basetape, and with that redesign the only valve extenders that will work with the Vittoria tires are. . .Vittoria valve extenders.

So, you will have to use Vittoria valve extenders on these. They work kind of like the ones that replace the valve core, but attach below the entire valve.

Actually, let me amend that. If you use the type of valve extender that screws over top of the valve core that will work. You will not have access to the valve outside of the rim which is why I do not like to use those kinds for tubular tires.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

You have two choices:

1) You can remove the entire stem (the red part) and buy a longer Vittoria red stem to replace it.

2) Remove the red stem - then install a regular valve extender, but upside down. The female end will thread into the nipple inside the base tape. The red stem will then thread onto the male end of the extender. This was the method I used for my Vittoria cross tubes and it works just fine.


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

coachboyd said:


> Vittoria recently redid their valve on the tubular tires. It disconnects right down by the basetape, and with that redesign the only valve extenders that will work with the Vittoria tires are. . .Vittoria valve extenders.
> 
> So, you will have to use Vittoria valve extenders on these. They work kind of like the ones that replace the valve core, but attach below the entire valve.
> 
> Actually, let me amend that. If you use the type of valve extender that screws over top of the valve core that will work. You will not have access to the valve outside of the rim which is why I do not like to use those kinds for tubular tires.


Thank you so much for the post coachboyd and others...I guess I didnt want to try and unscrew the valve when it looked like it was connected way down into the basetape. Lefty-loosey when I unscrew it right?

Thanks again gang


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

I actually just came across a post after searching the forums that a member said that these http://www.amazon.com/Maxxis-MVS-60...TF8&qid=1360115831&sr=8-1&keywords=maxxis+mvs worked with his Vittoria valves. I too kind of like the idea of having a removable core to put in sealant if need be. Anyone else used these?


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres the link Amazon.com: Maxxis MVS 60mm Presta Valves: Black; Sold as a Pair: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, those will work.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

assuming you can remove the core form those they will work.

personally I have had success using bontrager valve extenders upside down and reusing the vittoria valve.


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

*Zipp valve extenders do work*



coachboyd said:


> Vittoria recently redid their valve on the tubular tires. It disconnects right down by the basetape, and with that redesign the only valve extenders that will work with the Vittoria tires are. . .Vittoria valve extenders.
> 
> So, you will have to use Vittoria valve extenders on these. They work kind of like the ones that replace the valve core, but attach below the entire valve.
> 
> Actually, let me amend that. If you use the type of valve extender that screws over top of the valve core that will work. You will not have access to the valve outside of the rim which is why I do not like to use those kinds for tubular tires.


You have two options that work seamless: Zipp extenders (they do work, I have them) or longer Vittoria valves (which I also have). Equally good. Be super careful when removing the valve, to avoid damage to inner tube. With the tubular removed from rim, if you inflate it first to about 60 PSI, to get it loose a couple turns, deflate, then unscrew it, is your best bet. Make sure the gasket on the tube tip couple remains in place (inside the slot), screw in the Zipp extender, hand tight lightly, then the valve body, same way, inflate to 60 PSI, then final tighten. Be super careful with the valve body, DO NOT OVERTITGHTEN! Or else you will brake the valve tip (I did it, and had to buy a new valve). Hope is helps!


----------

